# On tuesday getting another cat



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I will be going from a one cat household to two  liloddball and I were talking and after hearing more about her tortie with a bobtail I fell in love(the pictures helped!) We will be meeting Tuesday and I will be bringing the little girl home. I'm pushing for theo too but I don't know if that will be happening  I will be posting pics Tuesday but not many since I want to give her time to settle in. I'm excited and can't wait for Tuesday to get here  her sister is adorable too and I'm trying to persuade my grandma to adopt her....don't know if she will though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh I forgot her name is widow and will be staying that more than likely. My phone keeps autocorrecting to willow so if you see willow pop up I mean widow,lol. I really wanted to keep the long hair calico out of my last foster bunch. But when the option came for her and the black to go together I couldn't say no. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats on the upcoming new addition. I hope your other cat takes to the new one.


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so excited she is going to someone who knows what they are doing lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Yeah for Widow and for Dicesmom!


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

AND to clearly someone who loves her animals ☺


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Aw thanks!! I'm really excited to get her here! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

Woo yay!  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Her safe room is all set up  I've let Casey go in and explore a little so her sent is on a few things. Casey is jealous of all the toys even though she has hundreds of her own  she is a little spoiled,lol. She took off with one of the toy mice things my sister bought widow and hid it in "her" closet,haha. Little brat  I still need to grab an extra litter box, another cat carrier(I have 4 but all of them except caseys are being borrowed by a friend trapping cats and getting them fixed and didnt have any.) I also got Widow a little kong(dog chew toy that you can put treats/food in). Casey LOVES when I put small treats in there and I let her bat it around getting the treats out. So once Widow settles we will see if she will do the same  I just have to keep my toy obsessed blue heeler away from it and of course Casey,lol. 

With Casey and widow getting used to each other here is my plan as of now. 

Step one: before Widow comes letting Casey into the safe room to get her scent on things. 

Step two: give widow as much time as needed to come around. I don't expect her to be loving on me on day one or by the end of the week. So just letting Casey and her sniff under the door. Also if widow lets me pet her letting Casey sniff my hands after petting widow. 

Step three: once widow is comfortable and realizes she is in a safe home and loved but up the baby gate from the living room - the kitchen. Let Casey and widow meet by the baby gate. Do that for awhile until I feel it safe 

Step four: once I don't think there will be any issues I will remove the baby gate. If there are issues i will go back to step one and repeat. 


I don't think I will have any issues with Casey. But I'm also expecting this all to take up to a month if not longer. Casey thinks she is a dog and is food motivated(hot dogs are her weakness). So if she looks at widow And I don't get a reaction I will click and treat(working on clicker training). So she learns widow=something good. She is okay with the kitten fosters I get after a week or so. With the last bunch she was iffy once they started running around more and spazzing out but she quickly came around and just slept on the couch were they couldn't reach her if they became too much. 
She is a really good cat and is used to animals coming in an out. Widows safe room is in my bedroom. So that will give plenty of bonding time(I'm a hermit ) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So... I went to get a litter box that was it....60$ later I walked out of the store -_- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh I love that!! That's a great plan. I'm Soooooo happy!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Widow??, as in dead husband? Maybe Willow would be more fitting.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

liloddball said:


> Oh I love that!! That's a great plan. I'm Soooooo happy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! Glad to hear that! LOL Marcia. We will see 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Check Craigslist. I bought a bunch of stuff from someone including a litter box.


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Widow as in Black Widow from the comics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I can barely wait a day..... I'm never going to be able to get my next dog from a breeder  This waiting is killer,lol. Everything is up and ready to go. Just missing the most important part- widow,lol. Casey has been enjoying all of "her" new toys,lol. She has the exact same ones though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw congrats Dicesmom! 

And how cool is this that you're getting Widow from another member here! Recently, I remember a poster adopted a kitty from the shelter where Marcia volunteers.

I'm sure this kind of thing has happened before, but it's the first time I've seen it. It's exciting!

So we can stop pestering liloddball for pics and start pestering you instead now, right?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

There was also jadis who adopted Zoey.

Let us know how it goes tomorrow! How exciting.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How exciting Dicesmom!! 
NOW we'll need all kinds of updates from you!! 
And it really is Awesome that Widow is a kitty from another member here!
Has to be a relief for her to know the kitten will be in capable hands!!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Excited for Dicesmom and Widow...and for Casey. Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow...umm...today!


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Today is the day!! Haha I am sure dicesmom will upload tons of pics of miss Widow! I still gotta figure out how to upload my other foster baby pics up and update y'all on Clinton and Georgia..

But yes it's super cool that widow is finding her furrrrever home from a fellow member on here. I will have to add her to my new fb I made. We were friends on my old one but I deleted it. I am so soooo relief. Especially considering the trouble I've had in the past with furever homes  so this is just... This just makes my heart super happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am beyond excited!!! I'm glad that I'm gettin a cat from a forum members. Reassures me that what I'm told is the truth and I'm not going to get there and see not what I was told. She was also in loving hands with someone who cared about Her!! I woke up and rearranged my room a little to give her more of a safe place if she gets scared. My dog was not to enthused to be kicked out of my room  it will be like that for awhile so hopefully she doesn't eat my shoes  She loves kittens and helped me stimulate my last foster bunch to go potty but I don't want to throw too much at widow!! Casey is currently napping in the bed in my room so her sent is all over everything. So widow will know there is another cat. I didn't have the heart to kick Casey out of her normal morning napping post,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

And yes I will upload a lot of pics!! I will also try and get new ones of Casey! She isn't a camera fan  it won't be until next Thursday that I upload all of them. My laptop quit working on me so I have to get a new one,lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Widow is here  I brought my little sister(okay she is ten so not little anymore ) with me to pick her up. The whole way home my sister had her hand against the cage. Willow would go up and sniff her. She did realt good on the car ride home. She is currently in my room figuring everything out. I had to take me dogs out to run. I felt bad when I got there since I was late :redface: this morning my friend called saying she neede help getting things for the cattle. So I helped her. Then we got stuck in construction and behind a tractor. I'm glad widow is home though  she has already come to me and sniffed and let me pet her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hate when my needy cattle friends delay me! :grin:

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So I was seriously expecting a hisser who wouldn't come near me. I have gotten the complete opposite!! She is walking around and exploring but keeps coming up and bumping my arm/hands to be pet. She also keeps rubbing up against me  she has groomed herself, ate a little and played with one of her toys!! I'm beyond excited!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh wow!! I am soo pleased she's progressed well and you're lucky lol she bit me and drew blood the first day I brought her home. It was also when she was weaned from mama so it was extra stressful. Sooooo happy to hear she's doing good already !! Hooray!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

You did a really good job socializing her and getting her ready for a new home!! She is great and I love her already!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so relieved. I was really worried. Lol yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! I am sure little Widow is having a lot of fun and settling in. Thanks liloddball for sending dicesmom a nice socialized kitten....how lucky to be socialized and loving already!


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I worked hard trying to get her as socialized as possible. Took me about two weeks before she wanted anything to do with me. Her litter had not been handled much at all when they were little babies. She's about 14-15 weeks now and has improved. And this was only my second foster batch! So I'm a newbies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

You did a really good job!!! She is currently curled up next to me on my bed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

This is so great to hear! liloddball, here's confirmation, if you needed it, that your fostering skills are excellent. 

Dicesmom, we can't wait to see pics of the little lovebug! So glad Widow's getting settled in so quickly and has already made you a friend!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Liloddball I can't think you enough for letting me bring home Widow!! She is an absolute sweet heart! Well to me and my little sister. She bit my brother....good kitty  He moved to fast for her liking. but he fed her a treat and i think all is good with them. She has taken over the foot of my bed and ruled herself queen of it,haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Bahaha that's the little bobtail I know. Silly kitten. So glad to hear this!! Now if only I can find jer sister Scarlett and brother Thor their homes too!

I've decided to keep Theodore. I just can't part with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I would bring scarlet here to but I think that would be too much for Casey  I hope you can find them great homes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

spirite said:


> This is so great to hear! liloddball, here's confirmation, if you needed it, that your fostering skills are excellent.
> 
> Dicesmom, we can't wait to see pics of the little lovebug! So glad Widow's getting settled in so quickly and has already made you a friend!


I will try and get some uploaded tomorrow!! Since she is so dark and all I have is my iPhone its difficult to get pictures. I have taken over 50 and only 3 have came out that I liked  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Dicesmom said:


> She is an absolute sweet heart! Well to me and my little sister. She bit my brother....good kitty
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!! 

Looking forward to the pics when you can.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Widow slept with me all night! She curled up by my chest and never left  She was pretty playful this morning and after a good play session I fed her and she are all her food. I had to get ready for the day and I'm currently out with my dogs working them(there doing there own thing right now) so I'm sure she is napping on my bed,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a couple on my Facebook you could share too. I took them before you showed up for the pick up.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats!! Yes,...we need piccies, please


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Liloddball you can text them to me if you want! I have got a few that I was able to lighten up and show her more! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Widow has a new game. It's called hide under te covers and pounce when the human is not prepared. She is becoming more playful and I'm slowly starting to see her full personality. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Internet was not working today so ill try and upload pics tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zps1904d6e5.jpg

Here's one I took right before dicesmom pulled up. She had been snoozing and I opened the carrier up to give her some goodbye pets and scratches.


----------

